# Controsoil by Marfied



## losa (Jul 16, 2015)

Anyone have experience using Controsoil by Married? Shipping is pretty reasonable on Amazon prime and it appears to be a good product. Does it buffer the PH and any ammonia cycling spikes like ADA?


----------



## 4f1hmi (Mar 29, 2008)

I have been using Controsoil for more than five years now. I would say it is better than ADA aquasoil for a couple of reasons. First, it does not leech that much ammonia as compared to Aquasoil. So less cycling time specially if you are starting a new tank. It performs better than ADA as it holds it's form better, therefore it last longer. It usually takes only a year for my aquasoil to crumble and reverts back to its old form. With my experience with Controsoil, I just do a little syphoning of the substrate and it looks like new again. They even have a number of choices of size and color. So a better variety and they almost look the same. I'd say even better because I get more value for my money as I don't buy as often. I even reused it after drying it under the sun. Still hold it's form. I am very happy with Controsoil. I am not buying anymore ADA aquasoil in the future unless it's free lol. I hope this helps


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Boplants


----------



## losa (Jul 16, 2015)

That is fantastic. I've ordered some and am excited to try it.


----------

